# HELP-need advice urgently



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had smear just after i stopped bleeding from my failed attempt of IVF.  The nurses didnt know if the recent treatment would affect the result.  Anyway today had letter from the cervical screening saying i need colposcopy as i have abnormal cells.  I am really distressed has any one else experienced this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok firsty do not panic

having an abnormal smear does not mean you have cancer. i had abnormal cells in 1999 and had them frozen and then had smear every 6 months for 2 years. this is exactly why smears are so very important

have you been given a date or at least how long you will need to wait?

i have heard people say that fertility treatment does and doesn't effect smears results


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I had an abnormal smear 5 years ago and I had to have smears every 6 months after that for 3 years but all was fine, only ever had 1 abnormal smear so don't think the worst yet.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girls, i was just so shocked to have this through the post and then thought the worst!!  I have never had an abnormal one previously and just thought perhaps the treatment has done something.  I rang the cervical screening people and she was very helpful and said that she would find out for me when my colposcopy was planned for.  I told her i was due to start injecting at the end of DEc and she said it should be done before then?  I also rang the practice nurse at my GP surgery and she will ring colposcopy on Mon for me.

Whats it like does it hurt?  DId either of you ahve any biopsy or any other treatment or was it just repeat smears?  DO you think it will affect my treatment in Feb?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

freezing the cells off didn't hurt and was over quickly

this will probably put your cycle on hold for a little bit hun (i am sorry but i will always be honest) as they like to see a clear smear test before starting treatment and i think this is important cause you wouldn't want a problem to happen while pregnant

i would chase this up and get it sorted as soon as you can, you could call the nurse at the clinic and ask there advice too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dnt worry jule i had abnormal cells too in 2003 i had to have a loop cone biopsy (i think it was called that!) but ive had yearly smears since and they have all been fine ... best to get it sorted before more tx ..im sure it shouldnt be that long


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya Jule

Ive been having colposcopys for years now and still show abnormal cells, i have my next appt next august as i didnt want one while pg, even tho they said it was fine to do it (me said nooooo)
Hope this helps oh and i had ab cells thru my natural pg too. Check if your unsure, good luck with your tx x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone, its reassuring to know that other people have had the same.
Just when you think things cant get any worse and more bad news!!!
Im feeling more positive today so hopefully wont be long til i know the next plan.


----------

